
No, Yelp Doesn’t “Extort” Small Businesses. See For Yourself. - _pius
http://officialblog.yelp.com/2013/05/no-yelp-doesnt-extort-small-businesses-see-for-yourself.html
======
codgercoder
Of course, there's still no remedy for the fact that the annoyed are much more
likely to speak up than the pleased, AFAIK.

